# 5X5



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Will be starting this Method tonight but i didnt know just how many ways it can be done!!

Looking to add all round mass and muscle definition to my body!

Whats the best way to go about it then lads?

Squats

Chin Ups

Dead Lifts

Clean and Press

Just a ruff idea feel free to pick it apart


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

get a notebook!! it'll take a couple of sessions to workout the weight you need for each lift.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

important to keep a record as MS says it takes a session or 2 to get the weights right.

most of my guys at the gym that do 5x5 do

military press

deadlifts

dumbell row

benchpress

squat

but a clean and press in there should be ok


----------



## markh_bjj (May 2, 2011)

google reg park routine, on the first page there is a site called training dimesions which will take you through the whole routine, as ms said defo take a note book so you know what exercise your doing on what day and what weight you lifted last time. only been back in the gym a month doing this routine and and can already feel and see gains. be prepared to ache like a mofo. keep me posted


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's loads of info on 5x5 routines and different versions available. Personally i like the sound of the Strength Factor routine.

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Bill_Starr_5x5


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers for the advice, question!! Will this improve my core also??


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

markh_bjj said:


> google reg park routine, on the first page there is a site called training dimesions which will take you through the whole routine, as ms said defo take a note book so you know what exercise your doing on what day and what weight you lifted last time. only been back in the gym a month doing this routine and and can already feel and see gains. be prepared to ache like a mofo. keep me posted


Cheers bro, I like the pain


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

THE FIRST 2 SETS ARE PROGRESSIVELY HEAVIER WARMUPS...

Day 1

Squat

Leg Press

Sldl

Leg Curl

Lunge

all for 5 sets of 5 reps

Day 2

Bench Press

Incline

Dips

Close Grip

Weighted Press Ups

all for 5x5

Day 3

Deadlifts

Barbell Rows

Weighted Neutral Grip Pullups

DB Pullovers

Barbell Curls

5x5 with a drop set on the pullups

Day 4

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Upright Rows

Shrugs

Bent Laterals

Wanted to hit the whole body and hard was looking to do monday wed fri and sat???

Thoughts?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Any thought or advice on this 5x5 workout ?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

google search "madcows 5x5"

imo thats the best one. madcow also produced a speadsheet with the routine, and it world at what increment you should be increasing your weights.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> google search "madcows 5x5"
> 
> imo thats the best one. madcow also produced a speadsheet with the routine, and it world at what increment you should be increasing your weights.


Yeah i have seen this one and liked it, i want to be doing more than 3 days if i am honest though


----------



## markh_bjj (May 2, 2011)

http://www.trainingdimensions.net/tdArticles/Reg%20Park.pdf

here the link for the workout ive been following im on the advanced programme. this will improve your core strength as most of the exercises are compound exercises, read the whole article on the link it should explain everything, my thoughts on the routine above would be just a 3 day week for 3 months then probably a 4 day week on a push/pull/legs/push split for 3 months then back to the 5x5 3 day week . have a look at the link and let me know what you think mate as the programme your following is completely differnet to mine, looking at it you probably need to be adding some weigted pull ups/dips to your routine as well as romainian deadlifts and back extensions also noticed theres no calf raises in there. keep me posted mate


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah i have seen this one and liked it, i want to be doing more than 3 days if i am honest though


the thing is, and he stresses this in his posts and on the spreadsheet .... people are too keen to alter things and add too much in. that routine is pretty perfect. you have all the big compounds. squats 3x a week to pump out GH.

then you have some isolation work.

the small increments advised on the sheet work incredibly well also.


----------



## markh_bjj (May 2, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> google search "madcows 5x5"
> 
> imo thats the best one. madcow also produced a speadsheet with the routine, and it world at what increment you should be increasing your weights.


yeh defo need to increrase the weight as soon as youve "locked it in"


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

markh_bjj said:


> yeh defo need to increrase the weight as soon as youve "locked it in"


Locked it in??


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah i have seen this one and liked it, i want to be doing more than 3 days if i am honest though


The madcow routine is excellent an IMO if your doing 5x5 you don't want to over load and do to much. In between the routine do lighter weights of maybe cardio of you feel you have to do more


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

following madcow you will feel like your not working hard enough.

for the first 4 weeks youre working at a much lower weight than what you can lift to get your bosy used to the small increments. then you start loading the weight on. theres no need to add ANYTHING into that workout


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry to jump on the thread, but on stronglifts you alternate from workout a,b,a,b,a,b etc... the madcow template just has ABA, ABA, ABA etc... i.e. press and deadlift once a week. Can i just clarify this is correct or have I read it wrong?

Cheers


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

So i should not be lifting heavy for a few weeks?

Was looking to go in all guns blazin tonight!


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm also looking at a 5x5 routine so it'll be good to see what you go for..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

25


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 25


??


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Kneller said:


> I'm also looking at a 5x5 routine so it'll be good to see what you go for..


what you thinking of doing bro?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> ??


5x5 = 25


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda, can u tell I'm bored today


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> So i should not be lifting heavy for a few weeks?
> 
> Was looking to go in all guns blazin tonight!


if you get madcows, you put in your 5 RM for each exercise ... youll start off lifting less than that for the first couple weeks then youll start adding 1kg a week after that.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> 5x5 = 25


haha duurrrr lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Breda, can u tell I'm bored today


today.....just today pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> today.....just today pmsl


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Www.stronglifts.com

Sign up, read some of the .pdf, fill out the excel spreadsheet, go sick.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Barker said:


> Www.stronglifts.com
> 
> Sign up, read some of the .pdf, fill out the excel spreadsheet, go sick.


Dear Lifter,

I have no idea how you found this website.

Maybe you heard about it on some other website. Maybe a friend recommended it to you. Perhaps you stumbled on it by pure dumb luck.

But, however you got here, you have arrived at what is, without question, the most powerful strength and muscle building strategies on the entire Internet!

Love it already


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Started the Bill Starr Power Routine

Squat 5x5

40kg 45kg 50kg 55kg 60kg

Bench 5x5

30kg 35kg 40kg 45kg 50kg

Poweclean 5x5

20kg 25kg 30kg 35kg 40kg

Weighted Hyperextentions 2 sets 25

10kg plate

Weighted sit ups 4 sets 25

10kg Plate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Defo a lot stronger than this, just need to fiddle with the weights, was able to complete it all without really breaking a sweat, powercleans were a little hard on the last set

Any Tips


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Didnt really want to pump this but wanted everyone to chip in with advice etc if thats ok lads!

Thanks again


----------

